# Gold Coast Ambulance/ AMR Oxanard



## stagejedi (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, Just wondering if anyone knows anyhting about Gold Coast ambulance in Oxnard, I have an interview there this week and am trying to learn a little about the company aside from what i can find on the website. Any information you guys can share would be great.


----------



## stagejedi (Sep 4, 2012)

Oxnard ... Sorry


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 5, 2012)

used the handy dandy search function and came up with this

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=24230&highlight=gold+coast

when is your interview?


----------



## stagejedi (Sep 5, 2012)

Its on Friday...thanks for the info.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 5, 2012)

Let me Google that for you.


----------



## CalMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> Let me Google that for you.



That's a good one I like that...


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 12, 2012)

anybody who interviewed hear anything back?


----------

